# Hello from a soon to be NEW horse MUM!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It's never too late. Welcome to Horse Forum!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas! Be sure to post some photos when you can!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

gigem88 said:


> Howdy from Texas! Be sure to post some photos when you can!


Once I get her to the stable where I will be boarding her, you can sure bet I will flood you all with photos! She is over an hour away right now, so I don't get up to see her very often.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 
good luck with your horse


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

I love to see people doing what they love to do! Good for you. Our horse was a pasture pet now at a boarding facility and he seems to be very comfortable there. Good luck rediscovering your passion!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and to the journey of horseownership/manship! Keep us posted with your progress. :wink:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum there is a lot going on I can not keep up so sit back and enjoy


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the horse forum! And good luck on your new journey with Dee


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! There is a wealth of knowledge here just waiting to be dumped in your lap. Please understand that any carrots you see lying around really belong to me and need to be handed to me. Immediately. The carrots are mine. Not yours. Not anyone elses. Just mine so give them to me. Got it?


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> Welcome to the forum! There is a wealth of knowledge here just waiting to be dumped in your lap. Please understand that any carrots you see lying around really belong to me and need to be handed to me. Immediately. The carrots are mine. Not yours. Not anyone elses. Just mine so give them to me. Got it?


 
I love me a good carrot...


----------

